# Plant ID?



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I got it in the Foreground Growers Choice from the Plant Guy. I have no clue what I got... But.. PURPLE!!! 
:bigsmile:


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Phones being glitchy. ><


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

some kind of Cryptocoryne...?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Transposon said:


> some kind of Cryptocoryne...?


Agreed. The exact species can be hard to ID unless its one of the more common ones. Gotta see the top of the leaf to get an idea.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Planting today I will get a picture in an hourish.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

here is the picture I re did my Ebi completely. That being said far from complete. DX


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Here is a better picture.


----------

